# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Parku kombetar i Lures drejt nje shkaterrimi teresor

## BvizioN

Liqenet e Lures kane krijuar nje perfytirim parajse qe ne nje moshe teper te vogel tek une dhe peisazhet e tyre sherbenin gjithmone si nje frymezim tek kartolinat Shqiptare. Shembellimi i bjeshkeve te larta, perthyer ne ujin kristal te ftohte te liqeneve, pishat e larta dhe pyjet e ahut ishin ato qe i jepnin parkut te Lures nje bukuri te pa krahasueshme. Liqeni i luleve, aty ku zambaket e ujit hapeshin ne mengjes duke e kthyer liqenin ne nje livadh lulesh, rrethuar nga kurora e gjelberuar e drureve rreth e rrotull, eshte nje nga me te permendurit e shtate liqeneve. 

Do deshiroja shume te them te njejtat fjale per Luren e diteve tona, por eshte e pamundur. Dora e njeriut tash me e ka kthyer parkun e Lures nga nje parajse qe ishte dikur, ne nje savana te shkrete! Ishe sharra e para qe preu pyjet dhe pastaj zjarri per te zhdukur evidencen e sharres, apo ishe zjarri i pari dhe pastaj sharra per te larguar kercunjte e djegur, qendron akoma mister!! 

Para 4 vitesh, pikerisht ne gusht te vitit 2007 une vizitova Luren per here te pare. Edhe pse dukej qe pyjet ishin te demtuara, Lura mbante akoma ate hijeshine e saj. Ne disa fotografi qe solla atehere hapa nje teme ketu *Liqenet e Lurës* 

Pas kater vitesh, tani ne Nentor te viti 2011 rikthehem ne Lure dhe me fotot e meposhtme dua te bej nje krahasim te Lures se dikureshme me Luren sot. 



Rifreskimi i imazheve satelitore nga Google ne zonat rreth liqeneve ne nje cilesi me te larte nuk besoj se eshte bere me teper se rreth 2 apo 3 vite me pare. Gjithsesi, po te krahasosh pamjet satelitore te dikurshme me ato imazhet aktuale marre nga toka, krahasimi eshte trondites.

*Liqeni i Luleve* pare nga sateliti dhe imazhet nga toka. Pika blu tregon vendin nga eshte marre fotoja dhe vija e kuqe tregon pjeset e fotografuara.



Ndersa me poshte liqeni i Kllabekas qe ndodhet vetem anash liqenit te luleve

----------


## BvizioN

Keto dy liqene jane demtuar me rende nga gjithe liqenet dhe nuk ka se cfare te demtohet me teper aty. Mes dy liqeneve ndodhet ajo qe dikur njihej me emrin *Turizmi i Lures*. Tani nuk eshte asgje me teper sesa nje stalle lopesh.

----------


## BvizioN



----------


## Edvin83

Ka lezet, kjo eshte Shqiperia qe enderrojne ithtaret e Sales, Edit, Ilirit e Fatosit dhe me ne fund po ia arrijne endrres se tyre--toke e djegur e shkretuar. Po te isha fetar do te thoja se keta jane kater kaloresit e vdekjes, te derguar nga djalli dhe qe ua kane zaptuar mendjet shqiptareve qe tani jane vetem sherbetore te tyre. 

Kjo eshte Shqiperia ndryshe qe per 20 vjet keta kater kalores, ne krye te nje ushtrie te madhe "katunaresh" e qlebesirash, papushuar kane punuar per ta ndertuar. Dhe keto jane rezultatet. Tanie jetoni te lumtur mes partive tuaja dhe i gezofshit frytet!

----------


## the admiral

se mos po ia ndjene kujt...
vec mos i shaj edin e salen, se atehere alarmohen...
jane verbuar te gjithe dhe nuk shohin cfare ndodh rreth tyre.
vetem tek ato qelbesira politikanesh e kane mendjen.

----------


## derjansi

o zot far krimi kan ba ne at ven.  katastrof car perle ka qon lura

----------


## Edvin83

> o zot far krimi kan ba ne at ven.  katastrof car perle ka qon lura


Nuk eshte vetem Lura, jane pothuajse cdo cep e skute te ketij 28 748 km2 vend qe po shkallmohen, po shkaterrohen, priten, copetohen. Keto jane castet e fundit te mjedisit shqiptar.
Shihni videon per disa nga mrekullite qe bashkeqelbesirat tane po bejne:

http://www.top-channel.tv/artikull.php?id=223359

----------


## BvizioN

Edvin, jo ne cdo vend dhe per kete me ben pershtypje. Une kam bredhur shume ne Shqiperi, sidomos keto kohet e fundit... po si ne Lure nuk kam pare! Behet fjale per nje nga parqet kombetare me te bukura, 3 nga liqenet e te cilit jane zhveshur plotesisht nga drunjte. Tani ata te TCH sigurisht qe do gjene vende pasi kane program per te plotesuar dhe sigurisht do e bjene te tingelloje se e gjithe natyra Shiptare po shkaterrohet, dhe tek e fundit mire bejne qe e prezantojne kaq alarmante. 

Pse nuk jane demtuar pyjet ne parkun e Thethit? E njejte zone e izoluar me te njejte rruge skandaloze si Lura!! Nese ke qene ndonjehere atje duket se aty njeriu eshte kujdesur per ta mbrojtur. Llogarane nuk e kam pare me vemendje por pyjet duken mjaft te ruajtura. Gjithashtu ato zonat mes syrit te kalter dhe Gjirokastres, pyjet duken mjaft te mbajtura. Te pakten tani per tani. 

Kur njeriu ndeshet me nje problem, humbet shume kohe duke gjykuar se i kujt eshte faji, ne vend qe fillimisht te marre masa per te eleminuar problemin dhe pastaj  te gjykoje fajtorin. Nese pyjet jane demtuar, fillimisht duhet gjetur menyra dhe forma per ti rikthyer ne jete. Dhe neve si popull, ka ardhur koha te ndergjegjesohemi pak se nuk eshte me koha e gurit. Duke u ankuar nuk ka rrugezgjidhje, duke vepruar ka.

----------


## Edvin83

Nuk  e di nese ke qene ne Qafe te Malit--nje shkretetire qe deri para ca viteve ishte pyll i dendur, apo shko ne pothuajse te gjithe ish pyjet e jugut qe tani jane shkretetira guresh e ferrash. Ne Theth eshte pak me e thepisur zona dhe ka pak njerez qe banojne.

Ato pyje qe kane ikur nuk kthehen me, sepse deri tani njeriu kurre nuk ka arritur te ktheje nje ekosistem ne gjendjen si ka qene me pare. Por te pakten te mbrohen keto cikerrimat qe kane mbetur. Dhe ne Shqiperi e Ballkan ruajtja nuk behet me fjale te embla e perqafime, behet me arme e me municion. E njejta situate eshte dhe ne vende afrikane, por ne ato ku kafshet e pyjet ende ruhen, ruhen me roje qe jane te armatosura deri ne dhembe dhe vrasin keqberesit pa pyetur. E sheh ti se si iken katunari apo firma shkaterruese kur e sheh tyten e armes se rojes. Por ne Shqiperi nuk ka as roje e as arme. Cdokush mund te shkoje e te prese e te shkaterroje.

----------


## BvizioN

Bie dakort qe duhet reagim shume i rrepte per demtuesit por mjerish ne Shqiperi,  natyres nuk i eshte dhene ndonjehere prioritet. E sidomos pyjeve. Te pakten pas viteve 80. Natyra eshte lene krejtesisht nen meshiren e fatit. 

Ne nje bisede me banoret e Lures, duke arritur te kuptoj se si ka mundesi qe e kane lejuar nje krim te tille kur egjithe e ardhura e tyre lidhet me bukurine e parkut, ato u jusifikuat ne kete menyre: Shteti ka hedhur fonde per pyllezimin dhe mirembajtjen e pyjeve te Lures. Managjuesit e fondeve i kane vjedhur fondet dhe i kane vene zjarrin pyjeve per te zhdukur evidencen e mos perdorimit te fondeve. Mendoj se eshte e lehte te vesh gisht mbi banoret e zones por une dyshoj qe krimi ne ato pyje eshte bere nga individe te vecante qe kane punuar ne nje rrjet zingjir (me autoritetet pergjegjese per mbrojtjen e pyjeve) Ata nuk jane drure te prere per tu ngrohur ne dimer, por per lende drusore te cilat jane transportuar ne zona te tjera te Shqiperise. 

Pyjet mund te rikthehen ne gjendjen e tyre te mepareshme vetem proces natyral qe kerkon dhjetra dekada. Gjithesesi ama, mund te riperterihen duke u pyllezuar. Disa pyllezime te bera rreth viteve 70-80 ne Shqiperi jane mjaft te dendura dhe te dhe bukura tani (nese i kan shpetuar sharres) Qe do te thote se nese egziston motivi per te riperterire natyren, praktikisht eshte gje qe kryhet. Vetem se jo me fjale.

----------


## BvizioN

*Zona rreth liqenit te madh*

----------


## BvizioN

*Ndersa me pak te demtuar....*

----------


## s0ni

Cfare masakre i paskan bere natyres  :i ngrysur:

----------


## DYDRINAS

Do të gjelbërohet Maqedonia

Nën moton "Mbjellim sot-shkruajmë dhe dërgojmë letër paqes" sot në 400 lokacione nëpër Maqedoni do të mbillen 5,7 milionë fidanë në kuadër të aksionit vjeshtor "Dita e drurit - mbjelle ardhmërinë tënde!".

Në aksionin e tetë, fidanë do të mbillen në afërsi të vendbanimeve, liqeneve natyrore dhe artificiale, në parqet nacionale dhe përskaj rrugëve rajonale dhe lokale.

Ngjarja kryesore e fushatës është "Letër e dashurisë, respektit dhe miqësisë - mbjell paqe, miqësi dhe dashuri".

Letra, siç informon këshilli organizativ i aksionit, përmban porosi të qartë dhe të drejtpërdrejtë se përmes mbjelljes së ardhmërisë me duart tona do të themi se po mbjellim jo vetëm fidanë, por edhe miqësi, fqinjësi të mirë, tolerancë dhe respekt të ndërsjellë.

"Letra është thirrje për mbjellje masive në të cilën përmes aktit të pjesëmarrjes personale në aksion, me duart tona, me një zemër, do të mbjellim ardhmëri për ne dhe për botën. Letra është porosi e fuqishme se nuk lejojmë të kaplohemi dhe nuk do të lejonim që padrejtësia e tilla t'i shkaktohet askujt, jo vetëm neve", sqarojnë organizatorët.

Në shenjë pajtueshmërie me Letrën, qytetarët sot do të mund të nënshkruhen në fletoret të cilat pas mbajtjes së aksionit do t'u dërgohen Kombeve të Bashkuara dhe Komisionit evropian.

Për pjesëmarrje sa më masovike në aksion, Qeveria e shpalli ditën e sotme ditë jopune, që do të punohet të shtunën më 26 nëntor.

Aksionin të dielën, në mënyrë simbolike e filluan kryeministri Nikolla Gruevski dhe ministri i Bujqësisë, Pylltarisë dhe Ekonomisë së Ujërave, Ljupço Dimovski, me mbjelljen e fidanëve në qendër të Shkupit, pardje fidanë mbollën ambasadorët e vendeve të huaja në Republikën e Maqedonisë dhe përfaqësues të komuniteteve fetare. Në gjelbërimin e vendit, dje u kyç edhe presidenti Gjorge Ivanov, me mbjelljen e fidanëve në Parkun e qytetit në Veles.

Aksioni i tetë për mbjelljen e fidanëve është në frymën e shënimit të ngjarjes botërore të quajtur "Viti i drurit", shpallur nga Kombet e Bashkuara.

Gjatë shtatë aksioneve të mëparshme, janë mbjellë 38 milionë fidanë, ndërsa me këtë, gjithsejtë do të mbillen rreth 44 milionë fidanë.

Aksioni i parë i "Ditës së drurit - mbjelle ardhmërinë tënde!" u mbajt më 12 mars të vitit 2008, kur u mbollën dy milionë drunj.

bota sot

----------


## ☆Angie☆

Do të doja të besoja që është photoshop  :i ngrysur:

----------


## BvizioN

> Do të doja të besoja që është photoshop


Apo nje enderr e keqe. Po mjerisht eshte realitet. 

*Zona rreth liqenit te luleve, qe dikur ishte me pikturesk nga te gjithe!*

----------


## kleadoni

:i ngrysur:   :i ngrysur:   :i ngrysur:  

no comment!

----------


## DYDRINAS

Dëmtohet Parku i Liqenit, Bashkia e Tiranës padit shkollën

24 Nëntor, 2011 

Bashkia e Tiranës depozitoi një padi penale ndaj institucionit arsimor ‘Wilson’, që ndodhet në zemër të Parkut të Liqenit, pasi akuzohet se ka shkaktuar një masakër me pyjet aty. Në një njoftim thuhet se Policia Bashkiake ka zbuluar provat dhe autorët e kësaj vepre. Nënkryetari i Bashkisë, Edmond Panariti, tha se kjo është një ngjarje indinjuese. “Në emër të Bashkisë së Tiranës, më lejoni të shpreh tronditjen e thellë por njëkohësisht edhe indinjatën e thellë për këtë masakër mjedisore, për këtë krim mjedisor, por njëkohësisht më lejoni  të shpreh edhe përçmimin e neverinë, ndaj aktorëve që janë protagonistë të këtij shkatërrimi, të kësaj prerje abuzive, të prerjes së pemëve në parkun Natyror të Liqenit Artificial. Bëhet akoma më dramatike dhe problematike kjo situatë, kur në qendër të ngjarjes ndodhet i përfshirë një institucion arsimor, i cili duhet të bëjë të kundërtën. Ai duhet të promovojë dashurinë e studentëve dhe nxënësve për mjedisin, për ruajtjen e tij dhe për fat të keq jep shembullin e kundërt. Më lejoni njëkohësisht t’ju bëj të ditur edhe vendosmërinë e Bashkisë së Tiranës, për të marrë masa të rrepta, për të bërë kallëzim penal ndaj aktorëve që janë përgjegjës për këtë masakër mjedisore. Njëkohësisht, në bashkëpunim me organet e pushtetit qendror, ne do të marrim të gjithë masat e tjera, deri në revokim të licencës për ushtrimin e aktivitetit,” tha Panariti.

“Duke filluar që nga dita e nesërme, Bashkia e Tiranës do të organizohet për të bërë një inventarizim të detajuar të çdo bime, të çdo peme, të çdo shkurre dekorative në Parkun e  Liqenit Artificial dhe kjo pas dy tre ditësh do të shoqërohet edhe me kalimin e statusit të Parkut Natyror Rajonal për Liqenin që do të jetë garancia dhe mbrojtja ligjore që do i jepet këtij fondi të vyer të kryeqytetit”.

tema

----------


## anita340

Zot o zot. Nje nga perlat e Shqiperise, ndoshta me e bukura te katandiset ne kete gjendje!

Kur filloi te sensibilizohej kjo puna e Lures pata thene qe shpetoi  ndoshta ajo qe ka ngele ende ne kembe. Po si duket masakrat vazhduakan ende.

----------


## bergo

Herën e fundit që kam qenë në lurë ka qenë viti 2003. Prerjet e pishave ishin të shumta nga njerëz me dhe pa pushtet shtetëror. Por pishat rreth liqeneve nuk ishin prishur në atë koh. Nuk më vjen tjetër se të kujtoj një shprehje të Fishtë që tha kur vizitoj Lurën, "kush nuk ka pa Lurën, nuk ka pa Shqypnin" padyshim poeti i referohej bukurive të zonës, dhe sot vlen e njëjta shprehje e Fishtës për kët Shypni të dërmume nga vet na.

----------

